# Gooda Mate



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk jackeroo. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

:welcomesign:aboard

Cheers!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up and enjoy yourself.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

